# Questions about divided tank. (Newbie)



## Kashmir87 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a 29G tank that I wanted to make into a divided betta tank. I only wanted to do 3 "compartments". The thing that I'm worried about is the fact that I don't have a filter that can have an inlet and outlet on different sides of the tank. I just have a hanging Aqua Clear. Would it be okay in the center if I had two plexiglass dividers with holes in them to filter the outer sides?

I'm not even sure if 29G is too large for bettas. If anyone has any ideas about what I should do with the tank, I'm all ears!


----------



## lalalaura (Mar 25, 2011)

Kashmir87 said:


> I have a 29G tank that I wanted to make into a divided betta tank. I only wanted to do 3 "compartments". The thing that I'm worried about is the fact that I don't have a filter that can have an inlet and outlet on different sides of the tank. I just have a hanging Aqua Clear. Would it be okay in the center if I had two plexiglass dividers with holes in them to filter the outer sides?
> 
> I'm not even sure if 29G is too large for bettas. If anyone has any ideas about what I should do with the tank, I'm all ears!


It could never be too large for bettas! They would each have almost 10 gallons and would be very happy! 

I have a hanging Aquaclear that I am trying to figure out how to use in a divided tank. You could make something to distribute the water into the 3 compartments. Maybe you could use a large piece of aquarium tubing or PVC pipe that reaches across the 3 compartments under where the water flows out of the filter and put some holes in it so the filtered water can go into each compartment. It would even break the flow of the water pretty well so it isn't too much current for the bettas. And the intake could be in the centre compartment? 

It would even be okay in the middle compartment if the plexiglass had a lot of holes in it to allow good water flow. I'm just creative and have a lot of time so I think of these big elaborate plans that are more complicated than they have to be


----------



## Kashmir87 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! 

I never thought if using a piece of pipe to distribute the water more evenly through each of the compartments. 

I haven't found many plans or finished products for 29G divided aquariums.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

maybe run 3 separate smaller filters in each compartment?


----------



## lalalaura (Mar 25, 2011)

Kashmir87 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I never thought if using a piece of pipe to distribute the water more evenly through each of the compartments.
> 
> I haven't found many plans or finished products for 29G divided aquariums.


Yeah, you just have to be creative and find something that works for you! 

Did you make your own dividers or buy them? I had a 5.5 gal tank divided with that plastic craft mesh but one of the bettas wouldn't settle down and I was scared he would flare himself to death! I want to buy some black plexiglass so they can't see each other but I can't find any.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I think using something like the mesh/dividers will work well for you. If you dont have a filter, you still have water circulate. You def. need holes, though, for heating. If you can, try getting a filter and putting it in the middle


----------



## lalalaura (Mar 25, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> I think using something like the mesh/dividers will work well for you. If you dont have a filter, you still have water circulate. You def. need holes, though, for heating. If you can, try getting a filter and putting it in the middle


Did you use that mesh stuff? Can your bettas see each other?


----------



## Kashmir87 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am just getting ideas right now. The only thing left to get are the dividers. I was going to get plexiglass and drill holes in them. I was also going to sand them so they're frosted and they can't see each other. (unless they're peekin through the holes lol.)

I currently have a Aqua Clear filter but was wondering if just having holes in the plexiglass would be enough to circulate the water if the filters in the center of the tank.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

If you have enough of them. Dont make the holes too big- bettas like shoving their heads in things too small to fit in DX


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

this worry about bettas seeing one another is something i have been reading on this forum since I joined. I appreciate that some folk will have had bad experiences where males can see one another.

however, i am going to express the other side of the argument so that you can weigh up both points of view and come to your own conclusion on the matter.

My tank is divided into 6 compartments using perfectly clear strips of glass, so each of the 4 males not in an end compartment has 2 neighbours that he can clearly see and interact with. my tank has been running like this for a number of months now, and i recently added a fairly young looking Crowntail. Not one of my males is showing the slightest sign of stress from being able to see his neighbour(s). Indeed, after a fairly short period of time the flaring has calmed right down to very little, the fish are settled and content and blowing bubble nests and barely flare at their neighbours at all, they just watch one another. I have found that they dont chase the shrimp and they are very sociable towards me. Once they realise they cant get at one another they chill out.

I'm not telling you its right or that being able to see other bettas is perfectly fine, I am simply relaying MY experience from having a tank divided with clear glass because I know that this side of the argument isn't often heard or put forward. Clear glass and visibility might not work for you or for everyone, but it can be made to work as my tank is demonstrating. I don't think its as big a deal as it can be made out to be. Also, my brother works in a tropical/marine fish shop and he built the tank, so at all times my tank is monitored by someone working in the industry and who has the appropriate industry training and he has assured me that all is good, which so far it has been.

again, not meaning to aggravate anyone, just expressing the other side of the argument so that you can decide what method best suits your needs/desires.

here is my tank for reference/illustration:










Phil.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Most members to acknowledge the fact that after a while, the males will usually settle down. The reason it is often discouraged is because frequently male bettas will become stressed from seeing each other due to neuroticisism. Males who tend to glass surf obsessively will often relentlessly "chase" their neighbor until they hurt themselves.

Just another another side of that lol.

Sandblasted glass does make a great way to eliminate them seeing one another, and makes it look very nice.


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

like i said, not saying its 100% fine for everyone, simply relaying my own personal experiences with my males being able to see one another on a permanent basis to illustrate that it can be done.

Phil.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Phil, I am interested in setting up a tank similar to yours. Did you just have glass pieces cut to size for an existing tank or was it all done custom? I'm thinking a 20 long divided in 6?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

smellsfishie said:


> Phil, I am interested in setting up a tank similar to yours. Did you just have glass pieces cut to size for an existing tank or was it all done custom? I'm thinking a 20 long divided in 6?


I wouldnt divide more than 5 times, six seems a bit much...


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

If I did a 20 gallon long tank divided 6x that would be a little more than 3 gallons per section. So, 5 dividers, but 6 sections.


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

mine was custom built by my brother so he designed the tank dimensions and layout. the glass strips he cut to length himself. in terms of gallons i've no idea what it is, we dont work in gallons here lol. its 36 inches long by 8 inches deep by 11.5 inches tall, so each compartment is 6" by 8" by 11.5". the inlet is at one end of the tank, water flows through the gaps in the glass strips, and exits the opposite end of the tank where it's filtered by an eheim filter/pump unit. no doubt someone will say each cell is too small or something along those lines, but there are no complaints from the fish, and it was designed and built by people working in the tropical/marine fish industry, so there was appropriate consideration behind the design and its working like a charm.

i'm sure if you approached a glazier with inhouse glass cutting services they could cut you what you need. somewhere that can cut replacement greenhouse/hothouse/whatever you may call them panes or replacement window panes should be able to do it. you'll need the vertical strips and a top cross member and a bottom cross member to which to attach them, then all u need is some appropriate sealant/adhesive.

I think u can make out the structure of my dividers in some of my pictures, if not drop me a PM and i'll see what i can provide for you.

Phil.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

wow your tank is amazing! you got a great hookup it sounds like lol


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

lunawatsername said:


> wow your tank is amazing! you got a great hookup it sounds like lol


thanks for the compliment, i'm very pleased with the job my brother has done on it. the only thing i've had to change is the addition of some rubber strips to the top of the dividers to seal against the cover glass, thereby ensuring no jumping and wiggling through can occur, Bettas seem to be devils for finding ways through to their neighbours lol!

Phil.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah i bet! i am researching for when i eventually get a divided tank (it wont be for a while, im planning a betta sorority in the next couple months, and that definitely comes first!) but ive heard a lot of horror stories about bettas slipping through even the smallest openings... wanna make sure i get it right! lol


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

well the gaps between my dividers are probably only a few mm wide, and the rubber i have used at the top to seal the dividers to the cover glass is car door rubber seal, it seems to have done the job well, although i had an aquatic frog in the tank last month and he was able to push the rubber down with one foot and squeeze through the little git!!!! but so far it has proven to be betta proof!!!

your plans sound cool!!! lookin forward to some pics!

Phil.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

haha its weird that you mention frogs, because i planned on getting at least one. apparently ill have to frog-proof my tank too! lol i dont mind though, ADFs seem interesting enough to make up for any extra work they require  

ill definately keep everyone updated with pics as soon as my tanks get up and running! when i get my tanks set up the way i want them, ill borrow my brothers phone because all i have to take pictures with is my phone, and its terrible. (all the ones in my aquariums are from my phone, they really dont do my fish justice in the color department) 

car door sealer? i actually think i might have some... i didnt know it was safe for fish, cool


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

safe for fish?? meh, its rubber, and its clean, and its not in the water, doesnt seem to have done my lot any harm thats for sure!

its the rubber seal you'd find on the inside of a car door, it has a metal U shaped section (covered in rubber) that grips the edge of the door (or in my case, glass) and then a thick rubber band along the top that compresses when weight is applied to it, thereby sealing it.

in fact, here is the exact stuff i bought:

UNIVERSAL BLACK BOOT SEAL, PAY PER METRE ,FREE POSTAGE | eBay UK

Phil.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

oh ok cool  im still pretty new to fishkeeping, so im super paranoid about putting things in my tank. lol


----------

